# Caravan Club bookings...



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

...start in one minute! :roll:

Already too busy at 09.00! :evil:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good enough reason to keep out, Norm :roll: 

no doubt the system will crash in about 5 minutes.
How many people who go in & make multiple bookings today will end up cancelling loads of them just over 72 hours before they are due to turn up? And of course incur no penalty from the CC.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike!

Guess what... We're in for Easter, done by 09.05!! It's a miracle!!  8O

I'm calm now! Never been so shocked in all my life! We just need to find our vouchers now!

How are you both doing? How's Viv?

Edit: interesting to see the new regs:

_*The minimum notice required for any pitch cancellation is 72 hours. Members who cancel inside this, or fail to turn up at a booked pitch, three times, between 01 January -31 December will be contacted and may forfeit their ability to book for 14 days. Forward bookings will also be cancelled. *_

Will it make a difference? :?


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Saw the thread and this reminded me - straight in and booked a weekend on Bristol.... amazing


----------



## CatSailor (Sep 17, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> Guess what... We're in for Easter, done by 09.05!! It's a miracle!!  8O


You did well UncleNorm - I've been tring for the last 20 minutes and can't get past the _'Sorry, the site is busy'_ Page!! :evil:


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Just logged on and booked Edinburgh for easter no probs


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well done, Norm (and Nordet!), all fine here - see my PM.

The new 72 hour rule has been noted elsewhere, but after 3? should be two, possibly one :x . And of course as I intimated above, people can still do block bookings and cancel up to 72 hours ahead and incur no penalty. I suppose for us "late bookers" it might be worth going in to the site on a Tuesday for Friday & weekend booking ?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

9.40 Bridlington Easter fully booked (got ourselves on but not our friends  )

Got all the others we wanted though 

Alison


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

It's at times like this I count our blessings that we can avoid club sites at these busy periods when the sites are crammed full.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

All done and booked, best I have ever known it.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Not doing any sites anymore but probably only did about 10 this year, the majority were late availability.
Setting off for Denia at Easter, the CC site savings will pay for the diesel at least one way 8)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*hours*

Just to waste some time, I tried 3 sites for bookings next year.

All Full.

So when the time comes around, I won't bother with CC.

Off to do some work.

TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> _*The minimum notice required for any pitch cancellation is 72 hours. Members who cancel inside this, or fail to turn up at a booked pitch, three times, between 01 January -31 December will be contacted and may forfeit their ability to book for 14 days. Forward bookings will also be cancelled. *_
> 
> Will it make a difference? :?


Absolutely bloody pathetic! :evil: _(Not you Uncle - the regulations! :lol: :lol: )_

They may as well give errant members a sound thrashing with a feather duster!! :roll: :roll:

There's only one way to deal with these utterly selfish and inconsiderate "_people_" :twisted: It has all been discussed many times before *and *a number of us have contacted the CC with suggestions.

_(One or two of us even received an acknowledgement - but I was among the vast majority who didn't!! 8O )_

Before the booking system was fully computerised there may have been some difficulty in exercising control . . . but since computerisation there is absolutely no excuse the CC could possibly drag up!!

Enjoyable rant was that!! Utterly pointless and ineffectual of course. :roll:

Dave


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Got all prepared for 9am with coffee and toast, phone in hand and laptop all fired up and raring to go.

Phoneline still has a BT message of being very busy, however the online booking page came up after clicking the "Book" button 10 times or so.

That's us sorted for Easter


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Booked for Feb half term with grandkids at London.
Done and dusted by 0910
Painless :lol:


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I've done a couple as well for next year. Covered off a couple of bank holidays but we have no idea of what to do at easter or summer yet. Plenty of independant sites though and temps, CLs etc so not overly worried.

We joined the CC this year and have only used 1 site plus a rally (joined at a rally as we ended up meeting some friends who were staying there in their caravan).

We shall see how these sites go and whether to continue with the club. 

Ben


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

*Caravan Club Bookings*

Got the Edinburgh site for the tatoo as we already have tickets confirmed for the first week.
Is that lucky or just jammy.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Is that lucky or just jammy.


Nah....skilfull....and excellent organizational skills :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Booked the Cambridge site at Cherry Hinton CC so that we are there for the folk festival. Decided to have a good old tour round whilst we are there so have booked several sites in Rutland, Norfolk and Cambridgeshire just to make sure using a mix of CC and CC&C sites and will be away for a month. Usually there is no problem picking up odd days at sites, but its those weekends that get booked up so quickly. Tend to prefer club sites, but thats just us. Will use CL's on recommendation. Also booked Black Knowl and Hunters Moon as again these sites get so block booked at weekends. I don't blame anyone for this, as for those that are working it can be their well earned weekend breaks, but I do get frustrated when I see the "fully booked" sign out, but a number of pitches empty.


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

Did a price comaparison booking ferry Portsmouth - Santander both for CC and CSMA, guess what - CSMA cheaper! No more CC for me.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Two long w/ends booked at Baltic Wharf, one in June and one at end November.


----------



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

I booked my cc sites this morning but couldn't get Braithwaite fold on the internet. I eventualy got through on the phone to be told the contract is up and they don't know if they will run it this year (WHY NOT PUT THAT ON THE WEB?) by the time I found out Low Park Wood was full 
Phil


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

bromleyxphil said:


> I booked my cc sites this morning but couldn't get Braithwaite fold on the internet. I eventualy got through on the phone to be told the contract is up and they don't know if they will run it this year (WHY NOT PUT THAT ON THE WEB?) by the time I found out Low Park Wood was full
> Phil


Agree it should possibly have been on the web, but it was highlighted in the feature in the CC magazine.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Can you all please make sure you fill every single pitch for May, June, September and October. 

Please also ask you C&CC friends to do the same with their club sites.

Go on, really pack em in - if you can't get onto club sites then get booked into CLs and CSs.

You know how much better you'll feel when you're all booked in.

   

Me? - well I'm off in search of quiet and near-empty aires at those times.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

bromleyxphil said:


> I booked my cc sites this morning but couldn't get Braithwaite fold on the internet. I eventualy got through on the phone to be told the contract is up and they don't know if they will run it this year (WHY NOT PUT THAT ON THE WEB?) by the time I found out Low Park Wood was full
> Phil


I logged on to the CC website last night and when I clicked search and book , a page came up saying booking was suspended while this morning , it did also mention that Rowntree was closed till August and Braithwaite fold was not available till they had re-negotiated a new lease


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Booked York for October half- term so it is available at some stage next year (if finished......)


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I have not renewed this time, many reasons, including talking to young couple on Hill Head in October who told me that with the kids it was over £350 per week in the kids holidays and cost the £800 for just over the two weeks they had in the summer (and thats with MEMBERS :lol: :lol: discount. Also £5 for 5hrs wifi thieving ba*****s. The bar on site (and I don't really like sites with clubs) was dearer than bars in Dartmouth, Brixham etc for crap beer, The site being a bit in the sticks also featured a cash machine (with a charge) 8O 
They have lost the plot and become just a commercial venture.
I sent a complaint in (a bit strong, which is unlike me :roll: ) that earned me a telephone call from the regional Manager, I asked about the wifi to be told they had to recoup the money spent, I asked why as the club made profit and this was only a service to the members so why charge more, he said we don't make profit we create a surplus as its reinvested, also he has to return the club X amount each year profit/Surplus for each site he has (some Club eh). I tackled him about £12 for a bottle of wine, to be told its competitive for selected (£4 wine).
I gave him (granted an unfair) example of what Witherspoons charge and got the buying power bit. However my local lovely 17cent pub in a lovely village manages to do a bottle of half decent wine for a Tenner yet a none profit making Club for members charges £12+ at a bar that has NO rent or rates to pay.
I think the CC has lost the plot as a Members Club and just wonder who benefits from from it with a Tax Free /Club Status and more to the point how they get away with Asset building without paying taxes :? 
Also I wonder why in 2011 even when building these new sites and refurbishing toilet blocks, do we still have WC facilities with gaps under the door and tops, for gods sake how hard is it to give a bit of privacy when performing, and what is worse than all sitting in row every morning listening to everyone else  . Its not difficult is it


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Got Rowntree booked for food and wine festival in September.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

CliffyP said:


> I have not renewed this time, many reasons, including talking to young couple on Hill Head in October who told me that with the kids it was over £350 per week in the kids holidays and cost the £800 for just over the two weeks they had in the summer (and thats with MEMBERS :lol: :lol: discount. Also £5 for 5hrs wifi thieving ba*****s. The bar on site (and I don't really like sites with clubs) was dearer than bars in Dartmouth, Brixham etc for crap beer, The site being a bit in the sticks also featured a cash machine (with a charge) 8O
> They have lost the plot and become just a commercial venture.
> I sent a complaint in (a bit strong, which is unlike me :roll: ) that earned me a telephone call from the regional Manager, I asked about the wifi to be told they had to recoup the money spent, I asked why as the club made profit and this was only a service to the members so why charge more, he said we don't make profit we create a surplus as its reinvested, also he has to return the club X amount each year profit/Surplus for each site he has (some Club eh). I tackled him about £12 for a bottle of wine, to be told its competitive for selected (£4 wine).
> I gave him (granted an unfair) example of what Witherspoons charge and got the buying power bit. However my local lovely 17cent pub in a lovely village manages to do a bottle of half decent wine for a Tenner yet a none profit making Club for members charges £12+ at a bar that has NO rent or rates to pay.
> ...


Why do people get so worked up about a piece of land to pitch up on ?

Bri


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

I logged on at 9.15 page loaded straight away.We have booked baltic wharf for mid may,had to jump on fast as want to book tickets for phantom of the opera.Going to a wedding in northampton and like to have a few days at bristol at the end of holiday.lin


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

brianamelia said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > I have not renewed this time, many reasons, including talking to young couple on Hill Head in October who told me that with the kids it was over £350 per week in the kids holidays and cost the £800 for just over the two weeks they had in the summer (and thats with MEMBERS :lol: :lol: discount. Also £5 for 5hrs wifi thieving ba*****s. The bar on site (and I don't really like sites with clubs) was dearer than bars in Dartmouth, Brixham etc for crap beer, The site being a bit in the sticks also featured a cash machine (with a charge) 8O
> ...


?? your point being ??


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

CliffyP said:


> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> > CliffyP said:
> ...


I dont have one merely asking why

Bri


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

brianamelia said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > brianamelia said:
> ...


That explains it then :roll:


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Can't get on southport for the fireworks, can't get onto York for any wkend except 21 dec 2012.

Got Baltic wharf after Easter and broadway following on. So suppose count myself lucky


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Mrs 1302 has booked plenty of weekends away that we intend to honour and at least only cancell with good notice.

Many of those are away with friends that we dont want to leave to chance to get a booking nearer the time.

I cant see why anyone would have a gripe with people forward booking a site, albeit queueing in an orderly fashion internet style 

As regards the price - the cost isnt exactly a secret - you know what you are going to pay right up front.

If you prefer to crap in a bucket* for a fiver rather than have the full facilities of a CC site at a bit more money then fine 

*ps - we sometimes use the £5 'bucket' option  like last weekend


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

1302 said:


> I cant see why anyone would have a gripe with people forward booking a site . . .


Nor can anyone else I expect, so long as they don't then look at the weather forecast for each coming booking before deciding whether or not to cancel. :roll:

No gripes at all about genuine bookings, _*all of which are honoured*_ unless there is a very important reason not to.

It's those who make loads of bookings so they can decide at the last minute whether they fancy turning up or not . . . and think that 72 hours notice is plenty for some other poor sod, but not good enough for them!! 8O 8O

Speak to a few wardens - it is very common!!

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> If you prefer to crap in a bucket*


We've got a cassette toilet in our m/home :wink:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Telbell said:


> > If you prefer to crap in a bucket*
> 
> 
> We've got a cassette toilet in our m/home :wink:


It was a 'figure of speech'

I often use the expression 'Im off to WXYZ in the wardrobe' to quote Jimmy Carr


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*CSMA*



aivlys said:


> Did a price comaparison booking ferry Portsmouth - Santander both for CC and CSMA, guess what - CSMA cheaper! No more CC for me.


Son-In-Law works for MOD, can he book for us?

TM


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

I experienced a few probs but managed in the end to book in at Brora, Bridlington and Wharfedale....JOB DONE  

Dave & Jan
 ......


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I went on at around 10.30am no problems managed to book all 7 locations which I did last year.


----------

